
Computer Architecture – ETH Zürich – Fall 2019 - skovorodkin
https://safari.ethz.ch/architecture/fall2019/doku.php?id=schedule
======
deepakkarki
The lectures are by Onur Mutlu, an ex-CMU prof and a gifted teacher. He also
teaches stuff on memory systems and digital design of circuits.

All of his course videos are available online on his youtube channel :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIwQ8uOeRFgOEvBLYc3kc3g/pla...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIwQ8uOeRFgOEvBLYc3kc3g/playlists)

~~~
mileycyrusXOXO
Thanks for sharing, I was looking for something exactly like this earlier
today.

------
somebodythere
I've been following Onur's Design of Digital Circuits. I even bought a Basys 3
FPGA to do the labs. It's really helped me break down the black box that is
the CPU I program as a software dev (I finally understand Spectre and
Meltdown), and I'm learning basic FPGA dev as a nice bonus.

~~~
evancox100
Where did you find the lab material?

~~~
spai2
[https://safari.ethz.ch/digitaltechnik/spring2019/doku.php?id...](https://safari.ethz.ch/digitaltechnik/spring2019/doku.php?id=labs)

------
veselin
This is one of the best courses at ETH (computer science). Too bad I finished
the PhD before this course was there.

Another very interesting course is "Reliable and Interpretable Artificial
Intelligence".

~~~
bionicbits
How was attending this University? I recently moved family abroad from USA.
Hoping my daughter may have interest in attending here for computer science. I
am just blown away by the cost of US Universities. Not sure what you get out
of USA schools anymore compared to some European Universities?

~~~
yannovitch
Not the OP, but I studied at ETH Lausanne and visited at ETH Zurich, and it
was my best academic memory, surpassing Paris, London or the other
universities I attended. So I recommend you a lot to try to get into this
School, it's one of the best in the world, and the price of the education is a
bargain compared to the comparable US universities.

~~~
Thimothy
In case someone gets confused searching for it, normally the federal
politecnic university at Lausanne is called by its French name, EPFL.

ETH Zürich has better score in international ratings, but the EPFL doesn't lag
behind much. It's a really top noch place to learn any technical career.

~~~
giu
Also worth mentioning is the fact that the Scala programming language was
created at EPFL: [https://scala.epfl.ch/](https://scala.epfl.ch/)

Martin Odersky (the original author) is still a professor there and teaches
some Computer Science courses:
[http://lampwww.epfl.ch/~odersky/](http://lampwww.epfl.ch/~odersky/)

------
pjmlp
And as a continuation of it, with a little of Active Oberon and non-UNIX OSes
along the way,

[https://www.systems.ethz.ch/node/1447](https://www.systems.ethz.ch/node/1447)

[https://lec.inf.ethz.ch/syscon/2019/](https://lec.inf.ethz.ch/syscon/2019/)

~~~
bogomipz
The "Advanced Operating Systems" looks fantastic! Do you or perhaps anyone
else know if there are any video lectures for this similar to Onur's "Computer
Architecture" class?

~~~
rptr_87
Prof. Kubi, Berkeley univ has a very good course on Advanced OS. May be you
will find this useful.

[https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/courses/cs194-24-...](https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~kubitron/courses/cs194-24-S14/index_lectures.html)

------
p1esk
From the lecture titles it seems to be almost entirely about memory. Is this a
subset of their comparch course? If so, where’s the rest of it?

~~~
crashocaster
Much of the CompArch topics are covered in his first year course:
[https://safari.ethz.ch/digitaltechnik/spring2019/doku.php?id...](https://safari.ethz.ch/digitaltechnik/spring2019/doku.php?id=schedule)

------
jhallenworld
Wow, very DRAM centric view of computer architecture. Where is Tomasulo
algorithm, for example.. Not as much about caches that I would expect..

Maybe there are other courses for this stuff.

~~~
skovorodkin
There's a lecture on Out-of-Order execution [1] in the Design of Digital
Circuits course [2].

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ALyN0-jBrw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ALyN0-jBrw)

[2]
[https://safari.ethz.ch/digitaltechnik/spring2019/doku.php?id...](https://safari.ethz.ch/digitaltechnik/spring2019/doku.php?id=schedule)

------
williamDafoe
As someone who taught this at a top 10 university, it doesn't look to me like
a very good course. I feel like you should have all the basics to design a CPU
by the end of the course and this course fails completely to teach the Breadth
necessary for CPU design

~~~
passwert
I'm curious, do you mind explaining, what a top 10 university is (e.g. ranked
by students, number of published papers etc.)? FYI, the ETH is also considered
as a top 10 university (top 6 actually according to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QS_World_University_Rankings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QS_World_University_Rankings))

~~~
krn
> I'm curious, do you mind explaining, what a top 10 university is (e.g.
> ranked by students, number of published papers etc.)?

If the comment was made by a professor in the U.S., it could have meant "top
10 <in the field> in North America".

------
ljhsiung
In high school I used to watch Onur's lectures while he was still at CMU.
Probably a significant reason for where I am now.

~~~
person_of_color
Where are you?

~~~
bigfoot675
I am guessing he is at ETH Zurich

------
jackcodes
I’m looking for almost exactly this, but an abstraction or two higher -
software architecture. Almost like SICP but as a course where I can follow
along in more bite size chunks with video lectures. Does anyone have a
recommended course?

~~~
adamnemecek
Maybe elements of computing systems?

~~~
jackcodes
I’m struggling to search for this, is it by a particular university or
provider?

~~~
adamnemecek
[https://www.nand2tetris.org/](https://www.nand2tetris.org/)

~~~
jackcodes
Thank you

------
ayepif
What would you say are the prerequisites for this course? It looks interesting
but I've never taken a Comp Arch course myself and worry I'll be too far out
of depth.

~~~
bsder
Give it a try. The lectures I looked at don't look like they require much more
than being able to read basic assembly language, and some of them probably
don't even need that.

The GPU lecture is particularly good and doesn't seem to require much more
than basic programming knowledge.

------
ChrisRus
I am going to watch the whole thing. I guess now it will be largely review.
But, the fascination is in the instruction; this is not an easy topic to
teach.

------
SemiTom
another good Youtube playlist for Architectures from Semiconductor Engineering
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4RrBxLcT1nY9ugQ_V-1p...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4RrBxLcT1nY9ugQ_V-1pgbRTwdl2FQ3H)

------
jakobmi
I can as well highly recommend this course, as well as the professor!
Outstanding!

------
herodotus
Too bad they host their course videos on Youtube. It has become painful to
use. I don't understand why they cannot host them on their own server.

~~~
willbw
Interested to hear how you think self-hosted video is superior to Youtube, I
have found the opposite to be true in every circumstance (unless you are
without adblocker for some reason).

~~~
LeftHandPath
I've actually started to hate YouTube so much (just for being terrible to
content-creators and consumers, and supporting toxic videos (time watched is a
ranking factor, promoting high-engagement "edgeline videos)), and so on and so
forth) that I wanted to create a white-label HTML video player that would keep
the benefits of a consistent, well-made UI but drop the publisher aspect of
YouTube.

I don't think I ever will, but the world needs an alternative that has a good
encoding/optimization (like switching to lower bitrates on slower
connections), a unified interface (familiar no matter what site it's being
used on) and that doesn't tempt users to write custom skins for the video
player.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
And the player needs to fit into an ecosystem that will cover the bandwidth
costs of the video it streams. I don't think that's a simple part of the
system if one is seeking to avoid having any advertising (a good goal, that
I'm absolutely for).

~~~
LeftHandPath
That's what I was wondering about.

Honestly I was thinking that some sort of integration where content creators
could be directly contacted by advertisers - who would pay for in-video
advertising by the content creator (this is more for personalities than for
corporations) - and have a vetted way to be payed for their time / platform /
ads would work (with companies paying to be part of that system). This would
result in higher quality ads that are more beneficial to the content creator
than the video distributor (a goal I view as equally good). And to benefit the
companies advertising, you could create a tool where shorter clips of the
advertisement could be sent back and forth, previewed, and approved as needed
(if integrated with a payment system, this protects both parties from a bad
deal).

I also think some, but not all, content creators would view paying for a small
hosting company to store and stream their videos in the same way they view
buying a new webcam or microphone.

------
pikseladam
My friend Abdullah works with him. He was the best in the country.

